# The ECST is coming up pretty fast... time to check on my tools...



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

... and see if they're up to the challenge.

I'm thinking about using a less fancy slingshot and just going with a regular production type piece.

After the MWST last year Treefork and I took out some slingshots and went shooting.... some of the standards seemed to work better than the customs...

It's a long video, but you're seeing this new hybrid I've been thinking about used for the first time... that along with the full butterfly shooting and heavier bands took a little getting used to:


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Amazing shooting Bill Hays!! I realize you're now using the thumb down hold...how it has been working for you??
Thanks, cheers!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great shooting!!!!!!!! The new camera does a great job.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for the video Bill. I have a brand new slingshot from you and haven't even had time to shoot it yet. It's driving me crazy. Anyway, is this hybrid going in your online store?

Njones


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Bill you are one cool customer! It's cool to see you putting yourself out there with a totally new set up! Good shooting, good advice (as always) off topic...... Is that a Makiwara board behind you? How do you find time to train with everything you have going on?? I want a closer look at the new shooter. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

Awesome shooting Bill, great to see You getting so excited, having a chuckle, and really enjoying it , after all that's what they're for right.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting, Bill!!! Especially fine with that full butterfly. I really enjoyed watching that.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice shooting Bill!

The new sling and camera both seem to be doing great! The hybrid looks like another winner. The video is nice and clear and I didn't have any trouble hearing you.

Tom


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

You gotta love that! Great shooting my friend. There were a couple super close shots where the camera picked up the flash of the ball passing by. Very cool!

BTW, I want to get a light and put out shot on camera so bad! I've done it once but no video.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Amazing shooting!!

I started to shoot seriously thanks to your videos!

Thanks Bill

Take care

Volp


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice going Bill, the video and SOUND we very good as far as I'm concerned.

PS .... Like the new sling too ;- )

wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Yup the camera & sound quality are very good...Nice shooting for your new high bread slingshot..always nice to see your video's

Hope you have a speedy recovery on your thumb..~AKAOldmiser


----------

